# wifi sur ipod touch



## conquerboss25 (30 Décembre 2008)

bonjour jui nouveau 
je vien d'aquerire un ipod touch et jarive pas ametre la wifi avec ma free 
comment fair ?
merci de vos reponse et escusé moi pour l'orthographe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Sur l'iPod, tu vas dans Réglages / wi-fi > Connecter. Là, il te demande un mot de passe. Tu mets la clé WEP/WPA enregistrée dans l'interface de gestion de ta Freebox.

Si ça ne marche toujours pas, il faut regarder dans cette interface de gestion si tu peux ajouter l'adresse MAC de l'iPod.

Pour connaître l'adresse MAC de ton iPod Touch, tu vas dans Réglages/Général/informations. L'adresse Mac se trouve à la ligne "Adresse wi-fi".


----------



## conquerboss25 (31 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur l'iPod, tu vas dans Réglages / wi-fi > Connecter. Là, il te demande un mot de passe. Tu mets la clé WEP/WPA enregistrée dans l'interface de gestion de ta Freebox.
> 
> ...


 
merci


----------

